# Tamworth



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 15, 2008)

I went out to Tamworth two weeks ago to watch my little brother play soccer. In between the games I had about half an hour to go for a bush walk.
In the bush where I looked there was lots of granite boulders around, managed to find the following geckos under bits of bark and little bits of flat granite that where laying in the shade. most of the habitat had been affected by people as it was a state forest I was in, so there were knocked down trees and smashed rocks around and plenty of rubish. It is at the southern end of the granite belt and there are a few good species found there, hopefully I will be able to go out there again this summer for a proper look around. the only other thing we saw apart from the oedura leusueurii, gehyra dubia and heteronotia binoei was a single skink which ran away before I could get the camera out, pretty sure it was a morethia boulengerii. anyway here are the pics of the habitat and the geckos
Ryan

























Bynoes geckos were common
















this little one was queite fast and made a dash and tried to hide in a corner












dubious dtellas were common
















leusueres velvets were scarce where I looked


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 15, 2008)

*Awsome shoot's mate.*


----------



## Jakee (Aug 16, 2008)

nice finds.


----------



## FAY (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Ryan...nice pics..


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 16, 2008)

The Camoflarge(spelling?) on those mossy boulders is sensational. well spotted..


----------



## bundybear (Aug 16, 2008)

nice shots!!
those geckos have got some amazing colours that blend so well with their surrounds


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Aug 17, 2008)

just pm me for some help


----------



## warren63 (Aug 17, 2008)

Great pics Ryan actually makes me want to get out and do a bit of herping


----------



## Rossagon (Aug 17, 2008)

Some nice finds there. If you get a chance to head a bit out towards the south east outskirts of Tamworth you can find some lovely Oedura tryoni and Underwoodisaurus milii in the rock outcrops. I can also recall finding Tryon's on the hill where the radio tower is located. This is stretching my memory a bit!!!

Anyway, great pics. Keep em up.

Cheers Rossco.


----------

